# Live Oak or Red Oak? I was hoping someone might be able to tell.



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I have posted this picture in hopes someone might be able to tell me what type of oak it is.

Thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Show a long grain cut surface and we can probably tell. The live oak box I made from the wood Dallas sent me looked NOTHING like red oak. The live oak also had really unusual knot structure (looks like burls in cross section). If it's red oak you can have it; if it's live oak I want it!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Live oak sheds leaves in the spring. It also has limbs that will go any and every direction, even straight up or straight down.

If it's red oak, it could be any of dozens of different types. Skin off the bark and an inch or two of the wood so we can see the grain.

Andy, come down here and help me harvest a couple of these Live oak limbs that are threatening the bosses steel building and one of the sheds. 
Each limb is probably about 30-40' long and 12-14" diameter. I've been threatening to take down a couple of the smaller trees so bring your mill! The trees are only about 20-40" in diameter.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

unfortunately this is the only picture I can get, it's a good 2 hour drive from where I live and was wondering if it was worth going and picking up. No monies out of pocket.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

From the bark and limbiness, it could easily be live oak. But, it could be a scrub white oak like post oak, or a red oak like blackjack oak or turkey oak.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Well.. Live Oak is a White Oak.. so it should have tylosis (gums, resins and waxes.. sometimes other chemicals) in the cells… why it is used in Barrels and boats. Red Oak does not have Tylosis.. take a thick slice and see if water flows through the slice.. if it does it is a Red Oak. My best advice without pictures of leaves or wood.  of course I have not worked Live Oak.. so I need a collaboration.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL… WDHLT15… I was just thinking of you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

whit oak has no 'veins' in the ends

red oak has many pinholes or 'veins'
that carry the water up
or down
as in an end grain cutting board
(why we don't use it)


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with EPJ and patron. If the large earlywood pores are open, then it is one of the red oaks. If the earlywood pores are all occluded (stopped up, not open), then it is one of the white oaks. You need a clean slice to see this, like with a razor blade. The only oak that this test does not work for is chestnut oak, Quercus prinus, but I would not expect to see it in your area.


----------

